# Canning homemade soup



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love soup- I make it all the time- lots of different kinds- anyone can their soup? like I make a huge stock pot full at a clip- it would be nice to can quart jars for a fast lunch!
I am thinking pressure can it of course


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Yep, I just pressure can for the amount of time for the longest ingredient (ie meat). I have a pantry full. Beef stew too.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

NCHFP instructions here

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I can beef vegetable with barley soup and chicken soup with carrots, celery and onions. The noodles or rice are added when I'm simmering for us to eat. It's wonderful to have these home-canned soups waiting on the pantry shelf for a quick meal. 
The Ball Blue Book has all the instructions for pressure canning.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> I love soup- I make it all the time- lots of different kinds- anyone can their soup?


We always use a pot of soup/stew for a couple of meals then I can the rest. It makes a fast meal.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I can our soups all the time since I seem biologically unable to make soup for less than a legion  I normally do pints or half-pints for single lunch servings, and quarts for dinner servings.

I will confess to being a bad bad canning sinner though. Many of my soups are true chowders with a roux and cream base, to make them any other way is not to make them at all. I'm very careful with food handling and process in the pressure canner for at least as long as the "worst" ingredient calls for (usually the meat plus 5-10 mins).


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I can a sweet potato chowder, a butternut bisque, and an indian spiced potato and pea soup. With all, I mix in my cream or yogurt when I heat the soup up. I also drain a lot of the broth off (I save it to make rice). Since my daughter is lactose intolerant - this way I can add soy milk or yogurt to her servings, but use cows milk or yougurt for dh's servings. (I'm not picky - I use whatever milk we have more of in the fridge!)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I cann soups for Dh to take to work. I cook the noodles and put them in a seperate container for him to add them when he heats the soup.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

so basically- I make my normal mexican chicken soup- which is basically chicken broth, chicken, seasonings, black beans and corn...

PC for the length of time the book says for chicken.. maybe add the beans after when reheating it?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

yoohooo- is this thread derailing? LOL

anyone care to answer this?:


> so basically- I make my normal mexican chicken soup- which is basically chicken broth, chicken, seasonings, black beans and corn...
> 
> PC for the length of time the book says for chicken.. maybe add the beans after when reheating it?


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

PixieLou, I would love the recipes for your soups if you're willing to share. 

Well, come to think of it... I'd like all the recipes listed here! :bow:


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

*Becka03* earlier in the thread I included the link for the NCHFP instructions for canning soup. Processing times are listed.. No need to leave out your black beans. 

Running to pick up my dd from camp. Will post my recipes later.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

PixieLou said:


> *Becka03* earlier in the thread I included the link for the NCHFP instructions for canning soup. Processing times are listed.. No need to leave out your black beans.
> 
> Running to pick up my dd from camp. Will post my recipes later.


thanks Pixielou- I am also hoping for some recipes from you- and I also like when I get the tried and true family PC recipes- instead of from a link But I will check out the link as well


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

So as not to get the original thread sidetracked so far that we totally lose the original intent and answers to that thread, I'm going to open this thread and move those 'debated' issues there.

Although I don't usually allow debating on canning issues, there is some very valid questions and thoughts, so I'll allow it to continue. Just please be respectful. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5231151#post5231151


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Removed my post here and put it over in the debate thread


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

My soup recipes. . . that I have canned successfully.

Caveat - When canning all my soups, I usually equally distribute the ingredients into 7 quart canning jars (that's how many my canner holds), and then fill each jar with boiling water. I then add 5 minutes to the processing time. NCHFP guidelines says that you should heat all the ingredients before adding to the jars - then fill half the jar with solids and top off with liquid. 

I'll post the actual soup recipes - if you want more detailed instructions as to how I get it distributed in my jars, just PM me. 

To meet the NCHFP guidelines of half solids and half liquids, I end up having to add a lot more broth than these recipes call for. At heating time, I drain off about 1 cup of liquid (which I reserve for later use) before heating. I then add my yogurt or milk, or puree if called for.

*Aloo Mutter Soup* aka Indian Spiced Pea and Potato Soup

4 potatoes
1 onion
2 garlic
saute in 2 T veg oil (leave out if you are canning) for about 5 minutes

add and saute 1 minute
1 tsp garam masala
1 tsp cilantro
1 tsp cumin

add and simmer 20 minutes
4 c. vegetable stock (I throw a boullion cube into each jar)
2 chilis (tiny hot chili peppers that you get at the Indian Grocery Store)

stir in 1 box of frozen peas - heat until thawed

at serving time, stir in 1/2 cup plain yogurt


*Sweet Potato Chowder*
1/2 lb sausage - brown and drain fat (I usuallly use hot itatlian)

add and saute until tender:
1/2 sweet red bell pepper
1/2 sweet green bell pepper
1/2 onion

add, and simmer until tender:
2 large sweet potatoes
39 oz chicken broth (again, I usually throw a boullion cube in each jar)
3 chilis (again, those little green things I get at the Indian grocer)

add:
2 cans corn
1 cup of milk (when canning, I don't add this - I add it when heating)
1/2 tsp salt

*Butternut Bisque* (based on a recipe from Wolfgang Puck)

sweat in 2 Tbl butter (don't use when canning)
1 onion
4-5 carrots
2-1/2 lbs butternut squash (or pumpkin)

add, and then cook until tender
2 quarts vegetable stock
2 apples (or pears or potatoes)

add, and simmer for 5 minutes
2 c. heavy cream (again - leave this out for canning - add it when heating)
1/2 tsp. garam masala
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp coriander
1/2 tsp black pepper

Puree with immersion blender - I can this soup in chunks, then I add the cream and puree it when I heat it up.

After pureeing, you need to season - to adjust for the sweetness of the butternut. A splash of lemon juice, and a small scoop of brown sugar.


----------

